# Forum slow loading



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi, has anyone noticed the Forum loading slowly this morning? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2007)

Everything seems fine on my end.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2007)

It was hiccuping and I got "server could not be detected" or some such thing. It seems better now.


----------



## bwester (Jul 24, 2007)

Quit goin to all those dirty sites and your computer might speed up a bit oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm working from a NYC official computer and I was curious, but I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2007)

I get this almost every time I go to a post or to post today.
" The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
If your Network Administrator has enabled it, Microsoft Windows can examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings.
If you would like Windows to try and discover them, 
click Detect Network Settings 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 



Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer "


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2007)

It's not us, Eric, it's on your end.


----------



## Candace (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe your bosses have caught on to what you're really doing during the dayoke:


----------



## gonewild (Jul 27, 2007)

It works fine in CA. Try clearing your browser's cache, maybe your computer is stuck on an old cached page?


----------



## bwester (Jul 27, 2007)

its all you man


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 27, 2007)

My experience with the forum today isn't good either.
This morning I was constantly confronted with 'Connection time-out' messages. Later this afternoon it was incredibly slow to load any page of the forum. At the moment 21:15 is performing properly again.

As you know Mr. 'Smith' lives in The Netherlands.

Rob 'Smith'


----------



## Hien (Jul 27, 2007)

The whole morning is very slow. Sometimes the page does not even appear.
I can not post anything until now.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I can go to posts now I couldn't post anything on my own before. I used Adaware program to delete cookies and trackers. Let's see if this posts.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2007)

Yay forum working again!


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2007)

It's been perfectly fine on my end all day long.


----------



## Candace (Jul 27, 2007)

Me, too Heather.


----------

